# CBS begin to irritate me



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know UK and Ark game is close, but come on turn on the KU-Okie state game in the Big 12 area for G-D sake. ugggh


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

about freaking time, 5 mins of game time went by. Iknow that game was good, but come on for this area, they shoudl move the games/


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

these networks should realize to help game overruns, why not start game at 3:15pm. It makes more sense


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

Imagine what would've happened if they turned away from the ending of a game to catch a tip off of another? I think most sports broadcasts have learned their lesson on that (except for that NHL playoff game last year when Versus flipped programs just as the second overtime was going to start)


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

It comes down to the last minute and the UK-Arkansas games switches to Duke and SJ's. I just about **** my pants. Then they switched back after a couple of minutes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*



BlueBaron said:


> It comes down to the last minute and the UK-Arkansas games switches to Duke and SJ's. I just about **** my pants. Then they switched back after a couple of minutes.



but here in KC they did nothing. not even a score on top of the screen. At least on ESPN they do that.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

iterate or irritate?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*



TM said:


> iterate or irritate?


thats what I thought lol, i'm sure he meant irritate but was so pissed he typed out iterate.


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*



TM said:


> iterate or irritate?


LOL, I love the work that KA does, but he tends to do this every now and then.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

Iterate is a weird word to accidentally type because its not commonly used outside of numerical analysis and computer science


----------



## Cameron Crazy (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

CBS is good at making you want to **** your pants.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

who give a rat A$$ on what I meant. CBS pissed me off, the KU game pissed me off, and my wife is starting to piss me off.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

:laugh:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*

So Kansas lost to yet another team they should have easily disposed of. What's wrong with the team?


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*



HB said:


> So Kansas lost to yet another team they should have easily disposed of. What's wrong with the team?


Bill Self. That's what's wrong. He's a great recruiter and a pretty good coach. However, when things start to get serious, he chokes under pressure...always has.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CBS begin to iterate me*



apelman42 said:


> Bill Self. That's what's wrong. He's a great recruiter and a pretty good coach. However, when things start to get serious, he chokes under pressure...always has.



hmm sounds familiar for 15 years before the Self era. 

I do not think it was solely on Self last night. Collins did not practice all week, Stewart and Jackson both lost cousins in two separate shootings, and Rush as always play only 20 mins


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I hope they do not do this again for the KU/TAMU game as of now it looks like it


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

of course miss the first minute 20 of gthe game. typical CBS


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BTW Jim Nantz, Jackson is NOT a senior from Dallas Texas, he is a from Oklahoma. Darrell Aruthur Sophmore from Dallas.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> BTW Jim Nantz, Jackson is NOT a senior from Dallas Texas, he is a from Oklahoma. Darrell Aruthur Sophmore from Dallas.



Oh no, the humanity of it all. Let's game Jim Nantz fired!!!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

kansasalumn said:


> BTW Jim Nantz, Jackson is NOT a senior from Dallas Texas, he is a from Oklahoma. Darrell Aruthur Sophmore from Dallas.


:lol: Are you really suprised by this?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Oh no, the humanity of it all. Let's game Jim Nantz fired!!!


i rather see Billy Packer go than Nantz


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

wouldn't we all


----------

